# T-56 General Question



## happyGOAT (Apr 23, 2006)

Do they all shift so hard into second when new? I haven't yet mastered the computer controlled shift points, or the accelerator pressure to correspond with said shift points, but any pointers would be appreciated. This sucker is fast, my dream car since I was a kid. Thank the gods for Holden!


----------



## happyGOAT (Apr 23, 2006)

*sorry for the lack of info*

I bought a new 05, A4.


----------



## happyGOAT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Standard 4L65-E 4-speed Transmission*

Whatever the hell my transmission is, any advice? It's 4 am in Chicago, my best excuse.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Grats on the Goat!

Mine is a manual though, so no clue. I was a bit confused, as the T-56 is the M6, but you say later you have an A4.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

So are you talking about the 4l65E shifting really hard into 2nd?

if so my camaro with the 4l60e did the same thing, it kind of felt like the car was being pulled into 2nd. It takes some getting used to but it's completely normal.


----------



## happyGOAT (Apr 23, 2006)

*late night mistake*

No, I have a 4L65-E 4-speed, it was just late, and yes I mean it shifts hard into second. I guess I will just have to get used to it. These things are fast as **** though. Thanks for the post.

I let my dad drive it today. He has a bone stock 03 Mustang GT. He about cried


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I test drove an A4 before buying my M6 and the hard shift into second was the first thing I noticed. I assume it's normal though. And welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

it is normal. when it warms up its not as hard but very normal. i have to do with how hard your pushing on the gas. in slow traffic, its hard. going on an on ramp, cant feel it:cheers


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I haven't noticed. My '96tbird, after adjustment by my mechanic, and '04 Marauder with stock shift points had harder auto 1-2 shifts at low speed than the GTO. The Marauder was very jerky off the line with just a little pedal which took some getting used to. The GTO tranny is much more refined.

My favorite tactic with performance cars with a new rider on-board is NOT to be all goosey with the pedal. Let them relax a little, show them that you can be a responsible driver, talk about the car. This often lures them into a false sense of security before I hammer the pedal and give them an exhibition of acceleration.


----------

